# Outdoor infrared grill



## Erilyn75 (Mar 25, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience with these? I was thinking of getting this one since it had the stainless steel grates instead of porcelain but for $300 + tax, I don't know. The reviews from various sites are mixed and we move in 2.5 years so it's not going with us.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Char-Broil-TRU-Infrared-Cart-Gas-Grill-Stainless-Steel/33605959


I basically need something that will hold up to the 25+mph winds out here without blowing out. It's an everyday occurrence between 3-7pm.


----------



## daveb (Mar 25, 2014)

I worked for the Chair Force for years, I think I've been to every CA base - except Edwards. Damn the bad luck.

Have you considered one of the baby Webers? Could cobb together a wind screen pretty easily. I bought one while on a short term gig and now use it as a tail-gator.

BTW - Your link is broken but anything Charbroil is likely to be..hehehehe.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=baby weber grill


----------



## Erilyn75 (Mar 25, 2014)

daveb said:


> I worked for the Chair Force for years, I think I've been to every CA base - except Edwards. Damn the bad luck.
> 
> Have you considered one of the baby Webers? Could cobb together a wind screen pretty easily. I bought one while on a short term gig and now use it as a tail-gator.
> 
> ...



Count yourself lucky you've never been here. Once here you don't ever leave!! But it was here or Minot so at least we don't have to plug our cars in to defrost our engines before starting them lol. 

We had one of those in Okinawa, hated that thing. Not to mention, the family grew since being here so I need something bigger. Totally plan on a Weber once he retires and we move from this place. That's why I really don't want to spend $300 but I hate porcelain coated grates.


----------



## Bill13 (Mar 25, 2014)

Every Char-broil I've ever seen was poorly made with uneven heat. Would the basic charcoal Weber work? You can get stainless steel grates for them now.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't think I'll be able to use charcoal with how my house is situated. My back yard gets the wind full force because it only comes through in one direction. The guys on base that do use charcoal have the backyards facing away from the wind so the front of the house gets the hit. 

I'm not a big charbroil fan myself, would much prefer a weber but like I said, whatever grill we get will be tossed when we leave. If I could figure out how to block the wind, I'd just get a cheapy gas grill to last the next 2 years.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 25, 2014)

Erilyn, your not going to get the BTU out of cheapie full sized grill.


----------



## Mingooch (Mar 25, 2014)

Cant speak in the $300+ range, but my Weber Summit 670 which is a bit more, with infrared is awesome. Even heat, sears like a beast. It is a great grill


----------



## rahimlee54 (Mar 25, 2014)

If you dont need alot of space this is cool Lodge Sportsman

Not alot of surface but should take any reasonable wind.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 25, 2014)

I UNFORTUNATELY have a Charbroil. What a hunka junka. It's rotted from the inside out and then the outside in....................
......all in about 1.5 years time. And, mind you I keep a very clean grill.
Gotta get something good!


----------



## Zwiefel (Mar 25, 2014)

KK...this is your unit..seriously...I bought a second one just for my RV:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0098HR1I0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



knyfeknerd said:


> I UNFORTUNATELY have a Charbroil. What a hunka junka. It's rotted from the inside out and then the outside in....................
> ......all in about 1.5 years time. And, mind you I keep a very clean grill.
> Gotta get something good!


----------



## Dardeau (Mar 25, 2014)

You could go the redneck route and buy a Lodge two foot plancha and an outdoor propane burner (aka crawfish burner). Better than most restaurant flat tops, won't break the bank, and can double as a giant canning pot so you don't heat your house up when canning summer vegetables, if you are into that kind of thing.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Mar 25, 2014)

The one thing I've got going is it being dry here. Rarely rains, no humidity so I don't have to worry so much about rusting. 


Mingooch, those are on my husbands list when we buy our house. We don't want anything that nice since it will either be given away or trashed when we move. It sure is nice though!


----------

